# Brainstorm with me, Please!



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Well, I'm moved to Florida, and my beautiful shop is no more. ARGH! 

I hope to get the ACC of my neighborhood to allow me to build a new shop in my back yard. LOTS of hoops to jump through there. I think the key will be to attach it to the house somehow…

ANYWAY, the FIRST problem is this. I have an 8'x10' shed in the spot where I want to put the shop. I have to move it. It's too heavy to lift, and I don't really want to take it apart if I don't have too.

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can move it? I need to more it about 75 ft with a 8 - 10ft elevation.

I'm considering finding someone with a truck and winch to pull it across the yard, and I would put some kind of roller under it so it would roll easily. WHAT kind of roller I am still trying to decide.

As always, your thoughts are appreciated.

Milo


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Flatbed trailer and wench it up on rollers underneath


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

You might lay some wood beams on the ground to make the path. Lay them like rails on a train track. Them you could use smaller rollers like pipe to move the shed. You would only need enough beams and roller to put under the shen and some in front then you could move them as you moved the shed off them. Carry those to the front and keep pulling it across the yard. We don't have the soft sand and ground like you do there but it works well where I live.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Boom truck.


----------



## hamburglar (Aug 26, 2012)

At the job I just left part of my duties was operating the 15 ton boom truck. (Old dinosaur of a thing really)

But…. In the 4 years that I worked for that company I must've moved a handful of sheds like the one you describe or larger. Try calling your local lumber yard to see if they might have something similar. If so, I bet they charge around $100 an hour, and it wouldn't take but 20 minutes if you prepped it beforehand.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Took the words right out of my mouth...*


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Years ago I had 10×12 shed moved. The guys used a flatbed tow-truck with a cable wench…the type where the back lowered to the ground so a vehicle could be pulled up on it… They had 4" pvc pipe they used to roll it on…right on the grass and they just kept picking up each piece of pvc as it came out the back and moved it to the front. It was very easy for them to do.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

most towing companies will move the building for a reasonable price.you could jack the building up and place long pipe or long post under and roll you would just have to keep moving the pipe til you got there.


----------



## MiltonT (Sep 23, 2012)

Pipe as rollers works. If you can jack up the shed one side at a time and put timber lengthwise along it and also on the ground - you need three pieces per side so that as you roll off one you move it up to the front. Short lengths of 2" gal water pipe are not expensive. Depending on how you rig it, you can tow it with a stationary 4WD with a winch, either fron the timber you set on the base of the shed or another piece across the back and winched from both sides.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Not to throw a wrench into this, but do be aware of where your in-ground pipes are in particular sewer/septic lines and/or other drainage lines. Not sure how Florida regulates such, but do be aware. FWIW, this happened to my parents up in the midwest and the increased drainage problems from crushed lines led to a basement wall failure. At least you don't have basements in Florida. ;-)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Years ago I moved an 8×10 shed easily.
I brought home eight six inch pipes from work.
Put them under the shed.
Lower the shed onto the pipes.
Get five or six of the strongest guys you know over.
Push.
Beforehand, be sure to buy a case of beer or two for "payment".
It's cheaper than most ways to move it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd make sure it's worth moving before putting any money out. If it's been there awhile, the bottom could be bad.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I like William's suggestion. That's way a lot cheaper than other options. Plus, you can join the fun! lol


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes!

William has The Plan!

One more thing to be concerned about…
Does the shed have a built-in floor? If so, the large pipe rolling approach, rolling the pipes directly on the ground would work.
If it doesn't, then the Laying of the wooden rails would probably make it easier to do.

Is the ground somewhat straight (not bumpy)... if not, using the rails would probably make it easier.

If the ground is very soft where the pipes cannot roll freely, the rails would also help.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

How about 1 pound of plastic explosive? 
Just couldn't resist…........
Bill


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I now have a project for the high school boys youth group at church….. 

4WD, wench, pipes, strong young'uns.

Thanks guys!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, well you'd better make sandwiches.
You can't be giving beer to the boys from the church.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Come on guys…... if you are going to use a *WENCH* to move the shed, you can't have the teenaged boys around.

What I would do is use a *winch* if I was so inclined.

*Winches* use cables to pull a load. *WENCHES* bring cold beer, wear short skirts and low cut white peasant blouses!

Geeeeeeez!

I also wouldn't want to have much to do with a *WENCH* that could move the shed by her self….. I like 'em a bit more petite myself!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I moved a 8×12 shed a few years ago. Jacked it up, lowered it onto industrial "skates" and rolled along on 2×12 "rails" using a com-a-long. I never even emptied out the contents of the shed. This of course was on "level" ground & not up hill. When all was said & done, BEER was called for….....


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh and if your community covenants are concerned about where you put your work shop; how about the need for their permission as where this shed goes? Maybe its where it is currently located because they didn't want it where you plan to relocate to? Just a thought you might consider.If


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

The wench is for me, not the teenagers. 

( man, she's gonna smack me one good for that crack… 

Oh, handtooler, gonna beg forgiveness, ignorance, new enlightenment, yadyadyad…


----------



## bobmcc81 (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure what kind of 8×10 shed you have but if it's like alot of them in FL it was $200 from the local home center and without a really stiff floor jacking it up can quickly cause buckling and render the shed useless in it's new home or current home. Just a suggestion to check the integrity of the shed's construction and is it up for a relocate.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

bobmmc81, +1 Excellent point if its been in its present location more than a couple of years chances are it'll require VERY CAREFUL handling to relocate especially up a hill.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Sell it on Craigslist and let someone else worry about moving or salvaging it.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

plenty of **************************************** in fla that will show you how to move that building….i moved my 8 by 12…. 300 ft ..with my f150 4×4 4spd hooked the chain to it eased out on the clutch let it idel an steered it through the window..it was full of tools an stuff..already had skids under it …


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Moved my 10×10 shed full of tools with 6" PVC rollers on 2×12 's for the "road". Myself, my son and 1 grandson moved it with not much problem. Did not use any tools or winches, just people power. We had to turn two corners and place it into a spot between the fence and a 10' tall lilac bush. Just took an afternoon to do it. We did not unload it as that would have been another full day of work.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You said 8 -10 ft change in elevation - you don't say up or down. I think if it's down it will get away from you quickly if you use pipe as rollers so flat boards as skids may be best. I'd go to one of those places that sell prebuilt sheds and ask them for a quote. Moving sheds is their business.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

The move is going to be UP hill, I'd guess the elevation change will be around 6' - 8' or about 40 feet or so.

I found a friend, with a friend, with a WINCH on his truck.  I think I am going to try the pipe routine.

My church actually has a small group who's new ministry is actually helping people move. I'm going to see if I can get them to expand their horizons a bit and help me do this.

I'll take pictures and post the results!

Milo


----------

